# Minutes old Golden Puppy



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I watched a BEAUTIFUL Golden give birth today. 
What a neat experience. I had never seen this before.

Here is one of the puppies just a few minutes after it was born.

#1









#2 and another









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

What beautiful photos of cute tiny babies. Hard to believe this 61 pound furball next to me, was once that small. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Another of God's wondrous miracles. They are so little, yet so perfect.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Those are really good - Never seen a golden that brand new before.... Thanks for sharing


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow------great pics. I want to adopt them ALL!!!

SJ


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Very very cool


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So small...so cute!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

awww, puppy breath!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

OMG that is just precious :


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful, precious babies!!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness, so precious! Thank you so much for capturing and sharing these beautiful pictures. Hard to believe the 2 big guys occupying my living room were ever that teeny!! 
Carol


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh beautiful, makes me want a puppy so bad!!!! lol


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Golden miracles. :dblthumb2


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sigh.... I have tears in my eyes. What a wonderful thing to have watched. 

Is this pup going to be yours?


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

They are beautiful Joe... :wiggle:
You need one of them to follow you home..!!!. ... :wave:... :wavey:....


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful pups! They are so perfect, so tiny.


----------



## iforget (Jun 26, 2009)

What beautiful photos!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

***** warning - graphic *****

Thanks everybody.

Here are a few more, but I have to warn you, one is graphic....


Scroll down....















Scroll some more.....







You've been warned.......























#1first born









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8 sewing her back up 









#9 first feeding 









#10









#11


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Absolutley beautiful, thanks so much for sharing. What an amazing experience for you.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh my heavens, what an experience you had...I feel like I was there with you.....I just sighed aloud in work ....just precious....thanks for sharing....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I shouldn't have looked. I want newborn puppies again. I will raise them til they can go to their forever homes.

Just kidding.

I think


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you for sharing they are gorgeous babies.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful pictures....


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Priceless and Amazing - thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Amazing photos.... the very first black and white is my favorite.... Thank you so much for sharing them.


----------



## ASeo89 (Feb 9, 2012)

amazing!!! so cute!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a wonderful experience!!! Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Very cute and cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

How simply wonderful....do you have more pictures to share?


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

What incredible pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

very neat! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG the pictures are PRICELESS!
Thank You for posting.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

*Laura* said:


> How simply wonderful....do you have more pictures to share?


There are more pictures on page 2, not sure if u saw those ones mom


----------



## Riverangel (Jun 13, 2011)

What an amazing experience! Incredible pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I love the pictures, how beautiful! What an amazing experience!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Beautiful captures of their welcome into the world. Thank you..


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, they are gorgeous little itty bitties........


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG! Great photos! What cuties!


----------



## nparker (Jan 31, 2012)

Awwww! Very cute!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, truly a miracle!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Awww, that's so precious!


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

<3 thats soo awsome. very cute too and great camera work


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful shots Joe!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Mmmmm..yum...stunning. x


----------

